# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Κόμβοι Κορυδαλλού

## mojiro

Αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν 2 σημεία πρόσβασης στον Κορυδαλλό, 
ένα Πρωτεύον και ένα Δευτερεύον. Το Πρωτεύον ανοίκει στον 
ShadowCaster και το Δευτερεύον σε εμένα. 

Θα παρακαλέσω τους νέους χρήστες που βρίσκονται κοντά στην 
περιοχή του Κορυδαλλού ή της Νίκαιας να επικοινωνήνουν το 
συντομότερο δυνατόν με εμένα ή με τον ShadowCaster για να 
τους καθοδηγήσουμε στις ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να περάσουν 
στους υπολογιστές τους και τις εξωτερικές συσκευές που μπορεί 
να έχουν ώστε να συνδεθούν με το δύκτιο. 

Θα ήθελα να υπενθημίσω οτι στο δύκτιο του Κορυδαλλού έχουμε 
αποκλειστικά και μόνο συσκευές που ειναι συμβατές με το 802.11b. 
Δεν χρησιμοποιούμε καθόλου το πρότυπο 802.11g για λόγους οι 
οποίοι αναγράφονται μέσα στο φόρουμ. 


ShadowCaster # 1552
mojiro # 1832

----------


## GeoSava

Χαιρετώ τον Κορυδαλλό........
Βρίσκομαι Χαϊδάρι NODE #1613. Απλά ενημερώνω οτι έχω πολύ καλή θέα προς Αγία Βαρβάρα - Κορυδαλλό οπότε αν αρχίσει να υπάρχει κίνηση στην περιοχή για επέκταση του δικτύου μπορώ να βοηθήσω και εγώ.  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Δεν ξέρω εάν θα βλέπεις εμένα η τον mojiro για κάνε κανα scan προς τα εδώ και κάτι θα κάνουμε...  ::

----------

